# Amazon Opening Brick and Mortar Store in Seattle 11/3/15



## Geoff Jones (Jun 20, 2014)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/business/wp/2015/11/02/amazon-opening-a-brick-and-mortar-bookstore/



> Amazon said that on Tuesday morning it will open a store called Amazon Books in the University Village neighborhood of its corporate hometown of Seattle.





> Amazon said it used customer ratings, sales data and other information to curate the selection of books in its store. It says the prices will be the same as those that shoppers see on its Web site.





> The company also promised that all books would be displayed face-out on shelves, so customers can easily browse them, and said that their Amazon customer ratings and reviews would be displayed alongside the books.


I wonder if they will carry any self-published titles. Imagine if they featured a Print-on-Demand machine for CreateSpace titles.

If any KBoarders happen to live nearby and get a chance to check it out, I'd love to hear about the store.

Geoff


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

Isn't this because the other brick and mortar stores refused to carry Amazon's imprints?


----------



## erikhanberg (Jul 15, 2011)

45 minute drive for me. Tempted to go and check out of they have any indie CreateSpace books stocked.


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

I'll check it out tomorrow afternoon! I'm going down to Seattle for a bunch of dental work, so I'll be in town for a few days.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking forward to your report, Libbie!

Betsy


----------

